# Weight Watchers or Slimming World Classes



## Leanne Grant

Hey Everyone

Happy New Year.

I was wondering if anyone knows if there are any weight watchers or slimming world classes out here? I have looked on their websites but they all seem to be UK based I didnt think they would miss a trick by not having someone out here!

Thanks 
Leanne x


----------



## becks

i dont know of any to be honest, although having said that, i havent looked into it.
maybe its something you could set up, could be a niche in the market


----------



## Leanne Grant

*Weight Watchers or Slimming World*

I was thinking that to be honest, I cannot believe they have not set something up out here it is crazy cause they make loads in the UK! especially when everyone feels like they have over indulged over the christmas etc!

Did you have any luck finding a job (when I spoke to you on the night out at Barasti you said you were looking) 



becks said:


> i dont know of any to be honest, although having said that, i havent looked into it.
> maybe its something you could set up, could be a niche in the market


----------



## sgilli3

There is something very similar ( point counting etc) called Good Habits.


GoodHabitsUAE.com


----------



## Leanne Grant

Great thanks ill see what information I can find about that 



sgilli3 said:


> There is something very similar ( point counting etc) called Good Habits.
> 
> 
> GoodHabitsUAE.com


----------



## becks

hey. yeah i have got a job now, started on monday. working as a receptionist in a school. so far so good. its quite a releif to be getting out and not spending all day cleaning.


----------



## MINIme

Leanne Grant said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Happy New Year.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows if there are any weight watchers or slimming world classes out here? I have looked on their websites but they all seem to be UK based I didnt think they would miss a trick by not having someone out here!
> 
> Thanks
> Leanne x



Hi, 

You are right, no Weight Watchers here in Dubai. I joined in the UK while visiting one year, and did it on my own back home here, having got fed up of putting things off for far too long, and lost ALLOT of weight following it. 

I have been in contact with WW many times over the years and suggested setting up a franchise here to help others. To do the training in the Uk to become a leader and they reply that they are just not interested in setting up in Dubai. Which is silly as plenty of people would be very pleased of the help here, as not everyone can do it on their own.

To the point friends asking me to just go ahead regardless. But you can't by law. 

So to this date, I have had no joy in taking things further for anyone else. Though still am a member and complete supporter of WW. Seems it worked for me in loosing so much weight. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Jill BM

*Slimming World*

Dear Leanne

I was doing a google search for Slimming World Classes in Dubai and came across your postings on Expat Woman. Can you let me know if you found any or set up anything. I'd be interested in joining.

Cheers
Jill


----------



## azbro123

Hi Leanne,

If you are keen there is three of us friends who have joined weight watchers to lose weight. We motivate each other with calls and pass on good receipies and info etc. Do let us know if you want to get togehter with us. We meet once a week at Palm Jumeriah or at Safa Park. So why dont we just make our own meeting group in Dubai and help those who are keen to shed those pounds..

Drop me an email 
Az


----------



## Scotslass

azbro123 said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> If you are keen there is three of us friends who have joined weight watchers to lose weight. We motivate each other with calls and pass on good receipies and info etc. Do let us know if you want to get togehter with us. We meet once a week at Palm Jumeriah or at Safa Park. So why dont we just make our own meeting group in Dubai and help those who are keen to shed those pounds..
> 
> Drop me an email
> Az


Hi Az,

Is this going to be an open group? If so I'd love to join x


----------



## canucktealover

*Weight Watchers' Meeting*



Scotslass said:


> Hi Az,
> 
> Is this going to be an open group? If so I'd love to join x


I am new to Dubai and was very disappointed to find no WW meeting here - thought they were everywhere! Is there a non-official group still meeting at Safa Park - I would love to join. If not, I would be happy to host a group. Haven't yet moved into my house in Jumeirah Islands but would like to start asap. It has been a long summer of eating fast food while living out of a suitcase.


----------



## wonderwoman

hi can i join this group i have been to ww before and its great only i cant do it on my own i dont mind helping out in anyway at all

thanks


----------



## Scotslass

canucktealover said:


> I am new to Dubai and was very disappointed to find no WW meeting here - thought they were everywhere! Is there a non-official group still meeting at Safa Park - I would love to join. If not, I would be happy to host a group. Haven't yet moved into my house in Jumeirah Islands but would like to start asap. It has been a long summer of eating fast food while living out of a suitcase.



If you do set up a group count me in.... please!!


----------



## canucktealover

Thanks for your interest. Once I get the kids settled in school and move into my house I will have a better sense of timing. Please check back in early October and we will set up a meeting time and place to get started.


----------



## Lynite

I have tried Weight Watchers, and probably all the diets you can think about, but nothing works. At this point I'm desperate for anything!!
Do you know a way I could lose weight and not gain it back? A special diet, some recipies, a trick, pill, or something?
Help, please!!


----------



## jojo

Lynite said:


> I have tried Weight Watchers, and probably all the diets you can think about, but nothing works. At this point I'm desperate for anything!!
> Do you know a way I could lose weight and not gain it back? A special diet, some recipies, a trick, pill, or something?
> Help, please!!


Atkins!

Jo


----------



## ultramind

Lynite said:


> I have tried Weight Watchers, and probably all the diets you can think about, but nothing works. At this point I'm desperate for anything!!
> Do you know a way I could lose weight and not gain it back? A special diet, some recipies, a trick, pill, or something?
> Help, please!!


Same here and it really sucks


----------



## Maz25

Lynite said:


> I have tried Weight Watchers, and probably all the diets you can think about, but nothing works. At this point I'm desperate for anything!!
> Do you know a way I could lose weight and not gain it back? A special diet, some recipies, a trick, pill, or something?
> Help, please!!


The best way to lose weight and keep it off is by exercising regularly and eating healthily. I don't think that there is one diet out there that could be classed as the answer to everyone's problem. It can be hard going to the gym on your own (I would know - I don't mind exercising but the gym and I have regular fall outs!  ) so why not get a buddy, who will encourage you as much as you encourage them.

If all fails, Boot Camp! Okay, it is a pricey option in the long run but works if you are trying to motivate yourself. Or else, a personal trainer.


----------



## jander13

you could try the scivation diet solution, i have had very good results with it and other people i know also did, you can download their book for free here

Scivation : Performance Nutrition For Athletes

book is quite short and tells you everything you need to know pretty much, it is designed to work better with a work-out schedule but it will work regardless if you follow it without cheating.


----------



## wonderwoman

Lynite said:


> I have tried Weight Watchers, and probably all the diets you can think about, but nothing works. At this point I'm desperate for anything!!
> Do you know a way I could lose weight and not gain it back? A special diet, some recipies, a trick, pill, or something?
> Help, please!!


hi lynite i know how you feel im in the same boat im getting heavier even though i eat less i need a buddy to go walking with or anything are you interested????


----------



## Moe78

I remember this "club" or something where people get together and walk in the malls and Dubai sure has a lot of huge malls!


----------



## Jynxgirl

There was a walking thread...


----------



## pamela0810

Maz25 said:


> The best way to lose weight and keep it off is by exercising regularly and eating healthily. I don't think that there is one diet out there that could be classed as the answer to everyone's problem. It can be hard going to the gym on your own (I would know - I don't mind exercising but the gym and I have regular fall outs!  ) so why not get a buddy, who will encourage you as much as you encourage them.
> 
> If all fails, Boot Camp! Okay, it is a pricey option in the long run but works if you are trying to motivate yourself. Or else, a personal trainer.


I agree with Maz. I gained a lot of weight when I moved to Dubai, 15 kgs to be exact! It's the sedentary lifestyle and easy access to fast food.
Over the last few years, I have lost and gained back the weight due to pregnancy, emotional stress, etc. I love my food so diet never has nor will ever be an option for me. 
I have found that exercise coupled with a healthy eating plan is the best way to lose weight. If you want to keep the weight off for a longer time, then your exercise should also include a muscle toning and building routine where you lift weights, do resistance workouts, so on and so forth.
All this talk about losing weight reminds me that I need to start working out again! I've lost 7kgs and have just about 5kgs to go!! :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba

The famous _Dubai Stone_


----------



## suziqll

*slimming Group in Dubai*

Hi AZ or anyone out there, 

Im really keen to develop this onw slimming group together with a few girls. I and my friend did this not long ago with a lady who knew about slimming world or weightwatchers and we all together lost weight, form the encouragement and working tog. She left and i had nto been doing ti longe enough to continue. 

If there is a few of us and someoen who has doen slimming world or weight watchers long enough im sure we can work it all out together. 

Please let me know AZ either if your group came about and i and my freind can join that one or whether there are people out there looking to come together and see what we can do ourselves. i am a member online of slimming world but find it hard to do just by myself. i knwo excercise is the way forward but i hurt my back a year and a half ago and despite having a personal trainer twice a week now i am unable to do the excercise i need to loose the weight ....so eating plan is the way forward. 

Girls come forwrad if your out there and let me know either a group or lets work out starting one

SL


----------



## suziqll

Apologies sent my message before checking the spelling, excuse me for all the spelling mistakes....please overlook those


----------



## CVDS

Scotslass said:


> Hi Az,
> 
> Is this going to be an open group? If so I'd love to join x


Here in the US they have Weight watchers online.... If you guys are interested 
https://signup.weightwatchers.com/SignupVersions/Online/StepOne.aspx

that is the link


----------



## Tricktrack

I know this is from a while ago, but had to do a search for weight watchers! I've been doing ww for years and kept the 4 stone off that I lost and have been a ww leader in the uk running 2 meetings a week for the last year (just finished to spend time planning our move over to Dubai), so if anyone gets together at all I would love to keep my motivation going and pass on anything helpful to others if I can! My husband comes out in feb but we aren't coming till august x


----------



## LeNubian

*Interested in Meeting*



canucktealover said:


> I am new to Dubai and was very disappointed to find no WW meeting here - thought they were everywhere! Is there a non-official group still meeting at Safa Park - I would love to join. If not, I would be happy to host a group. Haven't yet moved into my house in Jumeirah Islands but would like to start asap. It has been a long summer of eating fast food while living out of a suitcase.


Hi there did you get any takers on meeting? 

I am interested. 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## wonderwoman

LeNubian said:


> Hi there did you get any takers on meeting?
> 
> I am interested.
> 
> Thanking you in advance


i am also interested in joing, i really need to lose weight. Thanks


----------



## Tricktrack

Me too when I arrive!x


----------



## vrtlprncss

Hello everyone,

I know that this thread is over a year already but i still want to know if you guys regularly meets already or is there any existing meetings already? i am interested. Thanks for your reply.


----------

